# bloodline for an irish bred pit?



## tonyy (Jul 11, 2007)

Howya fellas! Just wondering if anybody's got any idea what bloodline my dog has? first of all he's been bred over here in Ireland,he's 14mths old about 65 lbs weight wise, he's got a red nose and he's all white with tan patches any help would be greatly appreciated cheers!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i believe hes probably what is being called a irish staffordshire bullterrier,which is a breed rather than a bloodline.i only know a bit about them but i do know theres a great line called"psycho"out there but i cant say.if you dont know niether do i....


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Hope this helps Cane...


The Irish type of Staffordshire Bull Terrier is the same as the standard Staffordshire, but there are important differences. In fact, such is their merit that breeders wishing to produce a taller type of dog have imported a dog or bitch for an injection of new blood before returning to the old strain.

Although many strains of Stafford have deteriorated over time others have kept to the Original type and continue to be bred along the correct lines. In particular the Irish strains have kept to the old ideals. The type created combined showing and fighting, thus producing a taller, fitter dog than the English K.C. Staffordshire. In terms of colour they were similar, although a Blue variety was produced, just as it had been in Scotland, which was known as The Blue Paul. The Irish Blue variety (Blue Bullet line) was started by M. A. Smith and C. Smith, from a dog acquired in the Black Country. He turned out to be a throwback to the old type of fighting dog and was very precocious, even at an early age pushing his way through a wooden fence to reach another dog. His success in the ring was commendable and he went on to win prizes.

From him a line was developed.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------

